# Reputable Eye Care



## rpattyn (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi,

I need to get cataract surgery done in the near future (1 eye was done in USA but have been waiting to get to Mexico for the other one which is past due). Does anyone have any recommendations of anyone that they have see - or anyone to avoid. I have no idea where to start looking for an eye doctor and would obviously much rather have my surgery done by someone who comes recommended by way of personal experience. can't think of any other way to figure out who to trust my eyes (and wallet) to.

thanks
Rosalind


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

rpattyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to get cataract surgery done in the near future (1 eye was done in USA but have been waiting to get to Mexico for the other one which is past due). Does anyone have any recommendations of anyone that they have see - or anyone to avoid. I have no idea where to start looking for an eye doctor and would obviously much rather have my surgery done by someone who comes recommended by way of personal experience. can't think of any other way to figure out who to trust my eyes (and wallet) to.
> 
> ...


Where do you live? I can highly recommend an ophthalmologist in Colonia Del Valle in Mexico City. I don't know that he does cataracts but he is a heavy hitter among Mexican eye surgeons and would know who to send you to. If that is of interest to you let me know and I'll post his info.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

rpattyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to get cataract surgery done in the near future (1 eye was done in USA but have been waiting to get to Mexico for the other one which is past due). Does anyone have any recommendations of anyone that they have see - or anyone to avoid. I have no idea where to start looking for an eye doctor and would obviously much rather have my surgery done by someone who comes recommended by way of personal experience. can't think of any other way to figure out who to trust my eyes (and wallet) to.
> 
> ...


I have a recommendation for an ophthalmologist in Guadalajara if it is of interest.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I just had surgery on my right eye by a very competent doctor. She speaks English and does excellent followup and explanation of the procedure. This is in Xalapa, Veracruz. The cost was 16,800 pesos plus 700 for tests and 500 for follow up drugs.


----------



## rpattyn (Mar 11, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I have a recommendation for an ophthalmologist in Guadalajara if it is of interest.


Thank you I would appreciate the recommendation as I will be in that area in April or later


----------



## rpattyn (Mar 11, 2016)

joaquinx said:


> I just had surgery on my right eye by a very competent doctor. She speaks English and does excellent followup and explanation of the procedure. This is in Xalapa, Veracruz. The cost was 16,800 pesos plus 700 for tests and 500 for follow up drugs.


That sounds perfect as I will be in that area some time in April for several months - I would very much appreciate information about this doctor. Thank you !


----------

